
Show HN: Spotify's cloud migration: 100 teams, 1200 services, 20k data jobs - Alex-Potsides
https://medium.com/@Zack.Grannan/the-epic-migration-of-spotify-to-google-cloud-platform-92372ae2d552
======
easytiger
Surely it's near insanity for a company like Spotify to lock themselves
tightly into the architecture of one hosting provider?

Migrating off then becomes a huge task when you have near zero platform
diversity.

You are exposed to all the ancient problems associated with vendor lock in and
single points of failure.

Maybe I've missed something, but at this scale wouldn't you want abstracted
platform diversity?

~~~
nopzor
i agree with your point, but i think many companies don't think the same way.
they made a tradeoff between convenience and standardization, and lock in.

i find it amusing when developers are dismissive of older vendors are
architectures, and then they end up with a single cloud, utilizing all sorts
of proprietary services.

they think they are doing something very different. but the old boss is the
new boss and the large public clouds enjoy insane levels of lock in, leverage,
and profit margins.

~~~
easytiger
I've now seen several abject failures of on prem to cloud migrations.

Google's marketing is very strong to easily manipulated decision makers.
During the pitch they throw everything at them. Offer incentives (free tablet
or Chromebook for every employee, heavily subsidized gsuite migration) and
promise infinity.

I feel decision makers, reading industry "reports" from the consultancy
megacorps are told the tides a changing, and to keep their job prospects open,
adopt a major migration project.

I've never seen one of these leaders remain in position even half way through
the clusterf&+k they started. Not one

~~~
toomuchtodo
This is an accurate representation of the situation.

